
How a DLP Projector Stereolithography 3D Printer Works, by Engineerguy - garfieldnate
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97ARLiTHjX0
======
garfieldnate
The engineer guy never disappoints. Here he explains the technology,
mechanical and chemical, in the Ember Precision Desktop 3D printer, which
prints upside-down unlike the consumer 3D printers you see normally.

